# Crusty eyes!



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

So 2 days ago I noticed that my mouse had a speck of red crust in the inner corner of his eye. The next morning I woke up to find him with both eyes crusted shut. It isn't a thick crust and it's pretty clear (not red like that speck.) I used warm water to wipe it away. I did this periodically throughout the day just to keep them clean. This morning same story, eyes crusted shut. They may be a little swollen but it's hardly noticeable.

He is a young white, red eyed pet shop mouse. About 2 days ago I did give him meal worms. I think it could be a protein allergy. I haven't given him any since that first morning his eyes were crusty. What also changed two days ago was he got carefresh bedding (the pink kind) i was switching from shredded paper towels. I do have a tube of vetropolycin from the vets. Not for the mouse but it was for one of my other animals eye infections. Wondering if anyone has experience using it on mice?

He is not lethargic. Eating, drinking normal. No clicking from his sinuses, no sign of a "cold" all around normal seeming.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Has he been on carefresh before? I know the petstore I used to work at several years ago had regular issues with rodents having eye irritation from the carefresh. Do you have any other bedding you can try switching him to for a few days and seeing if that clears it up?


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

I think I'll put him back on paper towels and see what happens

And if that clears him up I'll be searching for a more practical bedding


----------

